# Conversor de 12Vdc a 30Vdc



## RoDRiSH (Mar 20, 2008)

Hola a todos los amigos del foro, acudo a uds para q me ayuden con un pequeño problema que tengo... inplemente el circuito que propone plablin en esta pagina http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/12a24v/index.htm que es un elevador de 12vdc a 24vdc, lo arme en breadboard y me resulto perfectamente, la bobina la recicle de un circuito viejo q tenia, cambie el diodo zener de 24 por uno de 30 y a la salida obtenia 29.9Vdc, la alimentacion era de una bateria pequeña de automovil, todo perfecto!

Pero, siempre hay un pero, luego decidi implementarlo en placa virgen, y lo que sucede es que a la salida ahora obtengo 34V, y hay un sumbido constante y tenue cuando conecto el circuito a la bateria, pense q podia ser el zener, lo cambie y ahora a la salida obtengo 37V y el sumbido o pitido permanece, no se que pueda ser, incluso cambie el IRF640 y sigue, todo iba bien en el breadboard pero lo arme en PCB y me sucede esto...me pueden explicar que sucede porfavor?

Verifique conexiones y soldaduras y estan bien, no hay crema entre las pistas que puedan ocacionar cortos, todo esta limpio.

El propocito del circuito es obtener 30V a la salida para alimentar a otro circuito que, utilizando un TL071 me proporcione una fuente simetrica de +/- 15 con tierra virtual para alimentar unos operacionales, todo esto a partir de la bateria de 12V, les mando una foto del circuito

Desde ya, muchisimas gracias


----------



## Juan Romero (Mar 22, 2008)

Haber amigo me tenes confundido, en tu ckto muestras una configuracion muy diferente al que se ve en la pagina de pablin. Me parece que vos estas usando un timer como oscilador mientras que en de pablin es un bi-astable cuya frecuencia de oscilacion se puede determinar por Rb=4,7K y Cb=10nF dando como resultado:

Ton=0.7xRbxCb=0.7x4.7x10^3x10x10^-9= 32.9uS(microsegundos)

Por lo tanto:
Fosc=1/(2x32.9x10^-6)= 15.19KHz

Bueno despues de este tonto calculo; me pregunto, que frecuencia de oscilacion le pusiste a tu timer, no sera que esta oscilando a una mayor frecuencia y como consecuencia da origen a un voltaje elevado en la salida del convertidor (Boost) haciendo que el zener se esfuerze y regule fuera de su voltaje de ruptura (30V en este caso) para compensar la sobre tension originada.
Te sugiero que midas la frecuencia de oscilacion del timer y la fijes en la misma frec. de pablin, porque a mi parecer esta oscilando a frec. alta, y tambien usa la misma bobina de pablin.
Suerte amigo.


----------



## CarlosColombo (Mar 23, 2008)

RoDRiSH dices que armaste dicho circuito en un breadboard y que funciona perfectamente ?

Se supone que lo armastes como esta en dicha pagina sin cambiar nada de nada?

Dicho circuito tan como esta en la pagina de Pablin NO funciona.


----------



## Mendez (Mar 23, 2008)

El circuito funciona correctamente, pero esta mal dibujado, nose si a proposito pero lo esta. si ya hiciste el pcb debes cortar la pista correspondiente a la marcada en el circuito que adjunto. saludos y suerte


----------



## CarlosColombo (Mar 23, 2008)

Premio para el caballero Mendez !


----------



## CarlosColombo (Mar 23, 2008)

Unas fotitos sobre el circuito.


----------



## Mendez (Mar 24, 2008)

Gracias amigo Carlos, segun veo, usted utilizó un toroidal. yo lo he hecho con una ferrita con forma de 1 como indicaba en la pagina de pablin. por cierto me funciono muy bien. saludos


----------



## RoDRiSH (Mar 24, 2008)

Hola muchachos, CarlosColmbo y Medez cmo dije lo probe en breadboard y funcionó perfectamente, no inclui la conexión que señalan, lo arme sin esa conexión.

Juan Romero Alvarado, lo que ves en la foto y piensas que es un timer, es un TL071. En la foto se encuentra el elevador de tensión y el divisor de tension con tierra virtual para obtener +/- 15, la parte del divisor me funciona perfectamente, pero el elevador, cmo les dije, da 34V, de todas formas Juan Romero, revisare la frecuencia de oscilacion, aunq como me funciono en breadboard y traslade los mismos componentes a placa virgen, no creo q cambie mucho el asunto.

Cmo dato adicional, la bobina q utilice fue una q recicle de una tarjeta vieja de un equipo de rayos antiguo, tiene 50 Vueltas sobre un nucleo de ferrita, creo, adjunto la foto de dicha bobina. El circuito me funciono con esta bobina en el breadboard...

A todos muchas gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## RoDRiSH (May 2, 2008)

hola a todos, les comento que ya me funciono, y hace tiempo que me sigue funcionando, cmo dijo mi amigo Juan Romero Alvarado, verifique la frecuencia, uno de los capacitores no tenia buen contacto, una de las patitas del capacitor se fracturo desde la base del mismo, por lo tanto el capacitor a ratos se conectaba y a ratos no, lo cambie y me funciono perfectamete, era una fractura minuscula casi imperceptible, parecia que estaba bien, pero despues se empezó a romper mucho mas hasta fracturarse por completo. Perdon por la tardanza en la respuesta estuve re ocupado, pero queria darle las gracias a todos.

saludos.


----------



## robertingenieria27 (Jul 15, 2008)

este circuito no funciona, es mas le quitas el irf y la tension es la misma que la fuente, lo he probado de mil maneras y nada que ver no amplifica nada no hace nada no eleva nada


----------



## robertingenieria27 (Jul 15, 2008)

no se si es q sera la bobina pero el circuito no funciona


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 15, 2008)

Verificaste si oscila ?


----------



## robertingenieria27 (Jul 15, 2008)

como puedo comprobar esa oscilacion sin un frecuencimetro? casualidad el profe que tengo me mando a hacer un inversor y tengo armando un circuito astable con t1= t2 pero no sabria como conectarselo a este elevador


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 15, 2008)

Para medir si oscila te armas el siguiente "engendro" colocas en serie con la pata + de tu multímetro un capacitor de 100nF y y con la pata del capacitor que te queda libre "Tocas" donde debería haber oscilación, claro que el multímetro lo pones en tensión alterna.

¿ Y para que esto ?
Muchos multímetros rectifican con un puente de diodos a la entrada y no diferencian bien si lo que entra es alterna o continua, el capacitor "Bloquea" la componente continua y deja pasar solo alterna

En la unión del diodo 1N4007 y las 2 resistencias de 1K debería tener unos 6VCA, si es que esta oscilando, si no los tienes ya tienes por donde buscar


----------



## robertingenieria27 (Jul 15, 2008)

bueno ya revisare a ver si funciona, por cierto fogonazo has hecho este inversor:

http://www.electronica2000.com/inversores/convertidor.htm

si de casualidad lo has hecho te ha funcionado? o si no tendras algun montaje de un inversor que te halla funcionado para que me lo envies es para un proyecto final, el proyecto final es un inversor y el elevador


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 15, 2008)

Lo he armado muy similar para un encendido electrónico.
Ese es el de funcionamiento más sencillo y seguro.


----------



## robertingenieria27 (Jul 16, 2008)

ese inversor que te mostre si te funciono? por cierto ya hice lo que me dijistes y medi la tension alterna en el diodo y refleja 01.3 voltios en a.c pero solo me refleja esa tension pero con el capacitor en una de la puntas del multimetro, si mido esa tension alterna sin capacitor ahi 0 voltios y midiendo tension continua en la salida hay 0 voltios.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 16, 2008)

Si tienes tensión midiendo con el condensador, seguramente tienes oscilación, habrá que revisar el conexionado del MOSFET y el tipo de transformador


----------



## aaronargos (Abr 23, 2009)

hola amigos si le cambio el zener por uno de 80v me dara los 80?
y si despues de esto quisiera subirle el amperaje mas se podra con cambiarle la bobina o ahi que hacer mucha mas cosas


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 23, 2009)

"HAY que hacer mucha mas cosas "
Si, no solo es cambiar la bobina y el zener, hace falta un filtrado mas grande, transistor de mayor corriente, etc


----------



## cnovo84 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hola. tengo una pregunta como puedo hacer para obtener una salida de 20 - 24 v con 3 A.


----------



## juan891988 (May 19, 2011)

Hola, soy nuevo en esto, y quisiera saber si haciendole alguna que otra modificacion puede usarse para elevar de 9vcc a 48vcc. Muchas Gracias!!


----------



## donjhon51 (Sep 5, 2011)

Como hago la bobina.cuantas vueltas q cable y eso..gracias


----------



## tonni v (May 12, 2015)

Fuente de 12vdc (bateria camion) a 24vdc 10ah
Que tal amigos buenas noches,
Andube buscando este diagrama y al fin lo encontre,
solo algo como hago para aumentarle a 10 amperes y estabilizarlo a 24vdc? ...

este es el link del diagrama: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/12a24v/index.htm


----------



## shevchenko (May 12, 2015)

Tendrías que sobre dimensionar la bobina, y el mosfet... 
El circuito anterior es un flip-flop o biestable, yo lo cambiaría por un 555, un par de transistores en Darlington para disparar varios mosfets en paralelo ya que la bobina demandara mucha corriente debido al grosor que tendrá el nuevo devanado...
y.... usar un Royer?? o ZVS con un buen núcleo puede dar esa potencia aunque hay que ver como estabilizar bien...


----------



## tonni v (May 12, 2015)

shevchenko dijo:


> Tendrías que sobre dimensionar la bobina, y el mosfet...
> El circuito anterior es un flip-flop o biestable, yo lo cambiaría por un 555, un par de transistores en Darlington para disparar varios mosfets en paralelo ya que la bobina demandara mucha corriente debido al grosor que tendrá el nuevo devanado...
> y.... usar un Royer?? o ZVS con un buen núcleo puede dar esa potencia aunque hay que ver como estabilizar bien...


Que tal amigo shevchenko,
Solo una duda como podria hacer el calculo de la bobina y los transistores, perdon si pregunto mucho??


----------



## shevchenko (May 12, 2015)

Tendrías que sobre dimensionar el alambre del bobinado, si con ese alambre es para 1Amper, tendrías que usar 10 alambres en paralelo, ese mosfet es de 18a  200v, debería aguantar un alambre del doble de espesor para 2A, si usas 5 mosfets tal vez llegas...... pero tendrías que hacer pruebas de cuanto calienta, que sera el único inconveniente, tal vez 3 mosfets alcanzan...
Con respecto al núcleo a un núcleo de flyback podes sacarle unos 100watts... te queda chico para tus (24v x 10a= 240watts) un nucleo de pc estaría mas cerca... como con el 555 podras ajustar la frecuencia podes ver el rendimiento y ajustar (con un potenciometro)


----------



## tonni v (May 12, 2015)

shevchenko dijo:


> Tendrías que sobre dimensionar el alambre del bobinado, si con ese alambre es para 1Amper, tendrías que usar 10 alambres en paralelo, ese mosfet es de 18a  200v, debería aguantar un alambre del doble de espesor para 2A, si usas 5 mosfets tal vez llegas...... pero tendrías que hacer pruebas de cuanto calienta, que sera el único inconveniente, tal vez 3 mosfets alcanzan...
> Con respecto al núcleo a un núcleo de flyback podes sacarle unos 100watts... te queda chico para tus (24v x 10a= 240watts) un nucleo de pc estaría mas cerca... como con el 555 podras ajustar la frecuencia podes ver el rendimiento y ajustar (con un potenciometro)


shevchenco,
Lo analizare y te comento


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2015)

Por que no nos comentás para que lo vas a usar ?

Porque  quizás tendrias que hacer una ZVS , fijate éste :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1022761/


----------



## tonni v (May 12, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por que no nos comentás para que lo vas a usar ?
> 
> Porque  quizás tendrias que hacer una ZVS , fijate éste :
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1022761/


DOSMETROS,
Gracias... De hecho estaba analizandolo,
Vere tu ptopuesta


Dosmetros te comento que necesito esta fuente para alimentar un sistema de aire acondicionado de un camion el cual consume 10AH y 24VDC que ira conectada si todo sale bien  a la bateria de 12VDC del camion...

*[Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos]*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2015)

El mayor consumo sin duda está en el embrague eléctrico del compresor , averiguá si es así y si no hay repuesto para 12 Vdc ?


----------



## tonni v (May 12, 2015)

Dosmetros,
De hecho es asi,
pero con eso del repuesto no entiendo a que te referis?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2015)

El compresor tiene la "polea loca" o sea que gira libremente , cuando le das tensión a la bobina del embrague (magneto) , entonces acopla la polea con el compresor y enfria.

Tenés que cambiar esa bobina que está bajo la polea = magneto


----------



## tonni v (May 14, 2015)

DOSMETROS,
No hay repuesto...
Ando viendo lo del circuito y perdon si demoro mucho en contestar esque ando trabajando


----------



## tonni v (May 14, 2015)

Amigos,
Un poco mas de tiempo y subo el diagrama.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2015)

Fijate que aqui tiene uno con todos los datos , está el de 190W *y otro mas potente* mas adelante , lee todo el tema , solo necesitás la fuente y menos espiras en el secundario.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-carro-190w-rms-105780/


----------



## tonni v (May 14, 2015)

Gracias Dosmetros,


----------

